# TOKYO wins 31st Hall of Fame contest!



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*Most Futuristic City*




*1. Tokyo* - 97 votes (41.10%)















*2. Dubai* - 52 votes (22.03%)















*3. Hong Kong* - 43 votes (18.22%)















*4. Shanghai* - 41 votes (17.37%)















*5. Seoul* - 3 votes (1.27%)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Congratulations to Tokyo! I wouldn't doubt why this is the most futuristic!


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

Congratulations for Tokyo
Dubai at 2nd, not bad at all


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

DG said:


> Congratulations for Tokyo
> Dubai at 2nd, not bad at all


Actually I DO mind but it ain't a big deal at all! I still think HK deserves to get no.2 than Dubai.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^
it's skyscrapercity.com...
what does it matter?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Aquamadoor said:


> ^^
> it's skyscrapercity.com...
> what does it matter?


It is skyscrapercity.com but sometimes, there are times that you compete your city with others whether it's the most futuristic, best skyline, etc.

Anyway, it's not a big deal at all


----------

